# Scan support for Canon MX350 multifunction device available

## ghutzl

Hello!

I just managed to get my Canon Pixma MX350 multifunction device to work as scanner using sane. I got some good help from the sane-devel mailinglist. I thought I share this with you if anyone is interested. I have added a patch and an update ebuild to this bug:

sane-backends-999.ebuild using the latest daily git snapshot

Be aware that this is brand new and not very well tested. So bugs may occur.

Have fun,

Günther.

EDIT:

I was asked to provide detailed information on how I installed the driver so here it is:

First of all, my patch is not needed any more as it was committed upstream already.

1. If you have not done so, first create a local overlay where you can put the new ebuild in. Read here how to do that: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Overlay#Local_Overlays . From here on I assume you have a local overlay and it is located at: /usr/local/portage. Replace this by your local overlay directory.

2. open up a shell to enter the commands below

3. su to root to do the next steps 

```
su -
```

4. Type: 

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/media-gfx/sane-backends

cd /usr/local/portage/media-gfx/sane-backends
```

5. Open up the bug on bugzilla: sane-backends-999.ebuild using the latest daily git snapshot

6. Download the file sane-backends-999.ebuild from the bug and place it to /usr/local/portage/media-gfx/sane-backends/

7. Type: 

```
ebuild sane-backends-999.ebuild digest
```

8. add "media-gfx/sane-backends ~x86" or "media-gfx/sane-backends ~amd64" to your /etc/portage/package.keywords

9. emerge media-gfx/sane-backends

10. Edit this file or create it if it is not there: /etc/sane.d/pixma.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # pixma.conf configuration for the sane pixma backend
> 
> #
> 
> # define URI's of scanners (one per line)
> ...

 

Make sure you replace 192.168.1.88 by your device ip address.

After that you should be all set and your Canon Pixma MX350 scanner should be recognized by sane.

----------

## sz24

Günther,

Thank you for the response.  I believe I can get the scanning function to work due to your efforts, but that is my second step.  

Could you please detail how you got printing to work as well?  I have installed as much as I can from the Canon Europe drivers (http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0038682.asp?model=), but seem to not be getting a correct output from the "pstocanonij" command (through cups).  Did you take any special steps to get printing to work?

Thank you again,

Scott

----------

## ghutzl

I am a happy user of the proprietary turboprint printer drivers which support the Canon MX350 very well. So I am sorry I cannot help you with the Canon printer drivers.

----------

## sz24

Günther, 

Thank you.  I have also been using Turboprint (trial) and it has been working great.  Unfortunately, the number of computers that need to print, makes the cost of Turboprint too costly.   I'll continue to try to get the non-Turboprint solution to work.  I'll post here if I have success.

Scott

----------

## lautriv

Ok, this Thread is a bit old but i need to reopen  :Smile: 

I emerged a newer version (3.80) which detects the mp600. or rather it detects it 3 times with different options.

Regardless of that i'm stuck on adding that printer because in the vendor-list is no canon and i found also nowhere a ppd.

How is this printer supposed to be added <the right way> e.g. getting most functionality ?

----------

## sz24

I never got that printer to work.  If you use Turboprint it works.  With normal cups I was not able to make it work.  I switched to a Brother printer.

----------

